

Google's star rises as Apple's fades - spking
http://www.france24.com/en/20130309-googles-star-rises-apple-fades

======
tzs
Analyst: a person who thinks that an 8" pizza sliced into 4 slices is more
pizza than a 12" pizza sliced into 16 slices, because a slice from the first
is bigger than a slice from the second.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Exactly, they could have mentioned that at $431 AAPL is over 100x larger than
its opening price (Google is mentioned as 10x), or AAPL is still 1/3 larger by
market cap, or infintely larger by the size of dividend paid (damn that divide
by zero!) Or that Apple made more profit in 1 quarter than Google did _all
year_. But then it would take the whole shine off the "whose got the higher
stock price today, lets pick that number" analysis :-)

~~~
Evbn
Eh. AAPL is down a large percentage from its value in recent many months, and
Google has been rallying.

The $1000 bit is a silly, but since both stocks have been INA similar price
range in recent years, it makes dense to talk about which one will roughly
double first.

~~~
ChuckMcM
True Apple's stock is down and Google's stock has risen, that reflects the
market's view of future 'upside' on the stock. Bank of America has doubled in
price so it's "rallying" too. But comparing it to Google or to Apple would be
just as inappropriate as comparing Google and Apple.

Google makes some non-competitive products in the same space as Apple (a
poorly performing smart phone in the Droid series, and a laptop with a new
take on operating systems). They also provide some superior services, such as
a social network in G+ and a search engine period. Samsung would be a better
comparison to Apple, at least they are competitors in more markets.

The "analysis" linked however just pointed out a stock going up and one going
down by two companies that live in the 'tech' sector. So I was, like the
comment I was responding to, being sarcastic.

------
coopaq
Like to see them working together again someday and integrating more. Apple
should buy Google.

